# I want to breed one cock to two hens...



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

How do I go about doing this? One hen has one egg and the other could be laying any time, or not. Both hens are in separate sections. Need to rotate the cock somehow. Both hens will raise their own youngs. First time trying this. Need advice. Thanks.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

windaidedaviary said:


> How do I go about doing this? One hen has one egg and the other could be laying any time, or not. Both hens are in separate sections. Need to rotate the cock somehow. Both hens will raise their own youngs. First time trying this. Need advice. Thanks.


The only way to do this is with a set of foster parents. The cock wont take care of 2 nests. I would put the cock with one hen in one section, and then rotate him to the other hen in the other section. The 2nd hen should be the one you want the cock to be paired to. When the first hen lays, put her eggs under a foster pair.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes you need fosters to do that.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/foster-parents-13083.html


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

windaidedaviary said:


> How do I go about doing this? One hen has one egg and the other could be laying any time, or not. Both hens are in separate sections. Need to rotate the cock somehow. Both hens will raise their own youngs. First time trying this. Need advice. Thanks.


Actually, you need to read some material on the "Bull" system. I don't have any at my finger tips, there might be some threads which have discussed that, and I am sure I read some things on other web sites. The link provided concerning foster parents also comes into play here.


----------



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got done reading the "bull" system thread. Guess it's hard to do without fosters. I was hoping the cock would help raise both sets of youngs. I don't have any extra pairs to foster. Time to find one more cock...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a cock who chose 2 hens ... and tended 2 nests. Well - he kinda blew off most of his responsibility for the 1st one (which was also his 1st - ever) but every now and then - he was there. When he wasn't out courting the other hen, he did hang around nest #1 - I just think he didn't really know what he was 'sposed to do. They lost one of the 1st eggs to a bully bird so, fortunately, mom (who is an old hat at this stuff) only had 1 mouth to feed and didn't seem to notice the cock - 1 way or the other. I guess she taught him well, though, as he has tended to the 2nd nest (and babies) perfectly and still is - the babies are about 2 weeks old. So - it _can_ be done ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

there are ways to get a hen mated to certain cock bird and return the hen to her original mate to hatch them out too but Im not sure if thats the bull system or not now ,guess reading on breeding is the best search you could do on that subject


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the way to go about this is first of all, you need to pull all eggs from all pairs. All birds need to be on the same schedule. Put a, or, the cock bird in a section that has the potential hens. Lock the hens in different nest boxes. The cock is on the floor. Let one hen out at a time. They should mate quickly---if they have been seperated! This system requires foster parents, but this is the way to put your stud out to range!


----------

